# [Illustrator] Raster mit 2 Kommastellen umstellen



## untread (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

folgendes Problem:
Das Raster des Illustrator ist auf 2 Kommastellen also zb. 182,75 Pixel eingestellt.
Wie kann ich das auf Ganze Zahlen umstellen, damit ich wieder Gebrauch von den Pfeiltasten beim Verschieben nehmen kann. Sonst müsste ich jedes mal die Koordinaten extra eingeben und das ist auf die Dauer sehr mühsam. 

lg untread


----------



## Rofi (30. Juni 2007)

Hi untread,

inzwischen hast Du's sicher selbst raus gefunden.
Falls nicht, hiermit müsste es klappen:

Menü - Bearbeiten - Voreinstellungen - Hilfslinien und Raster.

Hier kannst Du den Rasterabstand, die Unterteilung dieses Abstands sowie die Lage des Rasters (Hintergrund) einstellen.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------

